# Anyone listened to Pendulum Immersion?



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Bought it cheap in Tesco's, haven't listened to it yet (saving it for tomorrow), just wandered what anyone thought of it????????


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Its not too bad, but not as good as in silico in my opinion, but then i have friends who argue the same and opposite lol


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Been a fan since their first lp Hold Your Colour. Definately their best album in my opinion.

I liked how they moved forward their sound on In Silico, with the introduction of heavy guitars for touring live. We went to see them live just before they released In Silico and were blown away!

As for Immersion, sorry to say but we think its pants! I don't like using the term, but they have totally sold out. 
Saw them live in brum in May. They were shockin. Came on 30min late. Out of about 9 songs they played, only 3 were new ones and all 3 were just terrible! Worst off all had to be the cheesetastic The Island track

They seem to be making indie/rock/cheese music for teenage boys now. Where's the drum n bass? Afterall that is what they started off as.

Bought album but returned it. Thought it was terrible. Do love Set Me on Fire track though, but thats it.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Its worth a listen couple of good tracks but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Sounds like Pendulum may have gone the same route as TCM, LOB was a great album, but their last one had gone more comercial.

I've got it on now.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I love it although I have to agree its not as good as their first album.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

My initial thoughts are that it's a more diverse album. It has some more commercial tracks and some more rock type tracks, but the majority are the typical Pendulum sounding tracks. 

Granted not as good as the first ot second and not quite as edgy, but not worth binning either.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Never even heard of them.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> My initial thoughts are that it's a more diverse album. It has some more commercial tracks and some more rock type tracks, but the majority are the typical Pendulum sounding tracks.
> 
> Granted not as good as the first ot second and not quite as edgy, but not worth binning either.


you're right, it's not worth binning. It's definately worth burning though :devil:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

best album out them all i thought -


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It's more diverse, and possibly the tracks are more rounded, but sometimes an unpolished rougher production is what fans want to hear.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I quite like it overall, it goes back to their old days a little bit (Hold Your Colour was brilliant, as were the singles before it) which is good. In Silico was a catchy album but it was clearly aimed at the student party crowd which was a shame.

This is what they need to get back to doing;











Immersion is almost there but it's let down by a few of the more gentle tracks. I went to see them DJing at a small club in Taunton before they got big and the atmosphere was intense, much better than the kind of crowd that follows them now. It's good that they've become big as it means more people can enjoy the music but it also seems a shame to see them lose their roots a little bit. I do still enjoy their albums though.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Lloyd71 said:


> I went to see them DJing at a small club in Taunton before they got big and the atmosphere was intense, much better than the kind of crowd that follows them now. It's good that they've become big as it means more people can enjoy the music but it also seems a shame to see them lose their roots a little bit. I do still enjoy their albums though.


Couldnt agree more. they were so much better when we saw them few years back.

Funny though cos a lot of people I've spoken to don't even know about Hold Your Colour album. People just assume they are a rock/indie band .
Certainly nothing wrong with making it big, but you shouldn't have to water down music to get there. Pendulum have forgotten their roots.

This still cracks me up though


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Listening to the album for the first time just now.

Quite liking it to be honest! But nothing has jumped out at me as being as good as their previous albums though. However I love Self vs Self, though im a fan of in flames.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I like a few songs on the new album The Island pt1 and watercolour. Saw them at T in the park last year and edinburgh earlier.
Edinburgh was brilliant but the place was absolutely roasting!
Live at Brixton is a good cd


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

I've been listening to this quite a bit and just got tickets to see them in aberdeen in Dec.
I think its a really diverse album, to be honest I would have liked it better had it been more like hold your colour but still good none the less. :thumb:
Really like salt in the wounds and set me on fire! loving the kinda dubstep or drumstep or whatever sound jus now!


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Not got the album yet. Saw them live on Wednesday night and the new stuff they were playing sounded great.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

best choon they made. fact


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

this was good too


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's normally my kinda music but liked a couple of songs so bought this and the previous album, real lot enjoyed both.

Great live band too!


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Rob Swire who kinda was Pendulum has gone on from Pendulum with Knife Party. I saw Pendulum a few times live and they were great but Knife Party haven't played anywhere near me yet so it's mainly you tube for me at the moment! Try to get the DVD live at Brixton, it's based around in silicone album but I think it's the only concert they released... its great!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

redit5 said:


> Rob Swire who kinda was Pendulum has gone on from Pendulum with Knife Party. I saw Pendulum a few times live and they were great but Knife Party haven't played anywhere near me yet so it's mainly you tube for me at the moment! Try to get the DVD live at Brixton, it's based around in silicone album but I think it's the only concert they released... its great!


I liked some of Pendulum's stuff, but not getting Knife Party.

Internet friends is that bad, it becomes funny.

Just can't see me driving down the street with the lyrics "you've blocked me on Facebook, now you're going to die" blasting out.


----------

